# How to fin a rear derailleur Shimano 105 RD-5700 or know its compatibility



## frenchmarc (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyboby hep me with I just broke my derailleur and I need to replace it.

I can't find this Shimano 105 (RD-5501-SS) rear derailleur on the web, does anyone knows where I could buy it?
Other solutions would be to buy a compatiible rear derailleur. So I read the technical doc of the shimano 105 componants (Shimano) and it appears that thet are other model such as RD-5701-SS,RD 5500-SS, or RD5600-SS.

My question is can use one of these other models to replace my initial RD5501-SS? 

Thank you for any help and pleqa ask me if that needs more information.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

any shimano 8,9, or 10 speed derailleur will work (with the exception of some Dura Ace stuff)... the only significant difference from one speed to another, is that the pulley-wheel will match the chain size better if designed for the same speed.

Sora, Tiagra, 105, Ultegra... I'd just go with whatever you can find the best price on. Even a Microshift will work with Shimano STI.


----------

